# Lock N Dam



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

From their facebook page:

"So guess y'all want a fishing report ,right ? We'll a few whites have finally showed up ,very spotty and what's been caught was males . Water is normal level but still very off color . If no more rain this week . The weekend should be GReAT !"

See you guys there if the conditions do not turn for the worst this Saturday.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

That sure can be some good catching but I will have to leave that for you youngsters. I ain't in good shape to climb that steep bank and they don't let us ride the trolly anymore. I hope everyone of you that go will limit out every trip.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

X2 Matt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

...and 3^^^


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

There's a stairway on the friendlier west bank side. The east bank is more gradual on the decline and incline. ;-)


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good to hear from you again Hopn


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

whsalum said:


> Good to hear from you again Hopn


Thanks whsalum, life happens, just gotta make time to go fishing.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Yes we just went last weekend and it was a job to get down to the water and getting back up was not joke. I wish that they would make a few improvements but the river would wash that away with the high water it gets. We did catch a few fish but no whites when we went. Looking to make a good in a few days so hope the rain holds off.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Those metal steps do look steep! How does one get to the bank on the other side? Can you park over there somewhere?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Flyingvranch said:


> Those metal steps do look steep! How does one get to the bank on the other side? Can you park over there somewhere?


http://fishing.mrhop.com/

Link should answer your questions.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Once it gets going i plan to take the kayaks out for a weekend trip, hopefully it will quit raining long enough to get things going.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

John_B_1 said:


> Once it gets going i plan to take the kayaks out for a weekend trip, hopefully it will quit raining long enough to get things going.


If the flow rate is around 1500 or less, you are going to enjoy LnD kayaking.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

My friend went to LnD today, water was murky, and he only managed 17 males. I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> My friend went to LnD today, water was murky, and he only managed 17 males. I'll be there tomorrow.


Everybody knows you like to post vids & pics soooooo................... lets see those boys.

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Everybody knows you like to post vids & pics soooooo................... lets see those boys.
> 
> .


I didn't go, I've got some new fresh water fishers coming with me, and made the murky water call to delay things by a day. ;-)


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> I didn't go, I've got some new fresh water fishers coming with me, and made the murky water call to delay things by a day. ;-)


Makes sense.
Your buddy needs to get a GOPRO too. 
I hope you kill'em.
Let us know how you do.
I may go Monday afternoon or Tuesday.

.


----------

